# The Ultimate Dust Collector



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Step One: Place a cup of hot and fresh coffee somewhere in your shop, doesn't matter where.

Step Two: Run one tool.

Step Three: Marvel at the 5" of fresh saw dust your coffee has taken on.

This works equally well for soda or ice water.

You're Welcome. :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

works every time


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Freshly applied finish is a reasonable substitue...DAMHIK:yes:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

hedorah99 said:


> Step One: Place a cup of hot and fresh coffee somewhere in your shop, doesn't matter where.
> 
> Step Two: Run one tool.
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------

